# Just For Fun. :)



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

No shows for him but at almost 1am I have nothing better to do than try and teach Chancey to stack. XD

He has a terrible stack but I love him.

















This was our first attempt the other night, that time I had my boyfriend to take pictures. The other pictures you see I had to set on my chair and take with the little timer setting. xD

From first to last...










































I promise I wasn't trying to suffocate him with the Yogies cup! XD He was taking the bait so fast it was falling out of my hand which made him go after it and move. So I tried to use a cup to help keep the food in until we get a little better. o.o;

His tail is always up and wagging, so I can't ever see him putting that where it should be. We need to work on getting him to bend his back leg a bit without SITTING! Any tips on that? *has only stacked Chihuahuas before which are totally different* xD


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

He doesn't have the proper hind angulation to make him look more like showline shepherds. He's much less angulated--looks more like my mix in the backend, actually. 

Other than that, I can't really judge much else. He has straight pasterns and nice tight feet. He's a real cutie too. I have a soft spot for the livers, even if they're not showable.

Just for comparison, my not-GSD-angulated mutt in a GSD-style stack:








Even if I overstretch her, she still doesn't look like a GSD due to her angles:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

How old is he? He looks like he might still have some growing to do.

I agree with Murphy - He doesn't have the proper hind angulation. He's also pretty long in the legs (could be young age). But he is a cute little guy!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

He's only around 7 months old so he def. has more growing to do. 

Beautiful dog Murphy.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

Chance is a cutie









For his stack, keep his front legs straight underneath him. His inner back leg - the tip of his toes should be aligned with the tip of his penis. 

Also, keep his legs aligned with eachother. His inner back leg always appears to be in between his front legs. Keep the inner back leg aligned with his left front leg and the outter back leg aligned with his right front leg









Pretty good for first tries. It took me a good few months to get the GSD stack down.


----------

